# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Expired Contact Lenses

## Sara

Dear Optiboarders,
We have big inventory of expired contact lenses in its original,unopened sterile packing.Inventory has expired some 6 months back.
My question is can I still sell this contact lenses ?
Our inhouse optometrist says yes,if we open all the vials and change the solution everyday.Is this true??
Your answers will help.
Thanks in advance,
Sara

----------


## mullo

Sarah, You can still sell them. The solution that the lenses are soaking in has the expiry date, not the lens itself. Just be sure to do as the doctor says and change the solution on a regular basis. You can also speak to the vendor and request an exchange on all expired lenses. They should be happy to oblige..........Mullo  :D

----------


## Maria

You might be better using them as diagnostic lenses, though. People aren't going to be happy if they're used to getting lenses in the original sterile packaging, and then you try to give them opened ones in a case, despite your explanation that they have had the solution changed daily.
Also, if you have that many, isn't it going to be a bit time-consuming changing the solution? Personally I would try to exchange them, or throw them out.

----------


## Sara

Mullo & Maria,
Many thanks for your advises.I my part of world we don't have return or exchange facilities.I have decided to change solutions in all lenses and make sale clearance of inventory.
Thanks again,
Sara

----------


## chip anderson

If as you say, the liquid in the bottle is what has the expiration date.  Why would you need daily replacement when liquid replacement (with either a one-shot solution or fresh sterile saline) re-sealing and autoclaving would seem to suffice at least for some period of time.

I have seen some soft lenses that had been in the bottle for many years that seemed to be decomposing.  Does this mean that some of these plastics also die of old age even when not in use?

Always trying to start something,  Chip:finger:

----------

